# Bevor + Perfekt im Hauptsatz und im Nebensatz



## Vasco da Gama

Hallo!
Ich vorbereite mich auf eine Prüfung und ich möchte wissen, ob dieser Satz richtig ist : Bevor ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza *gegessen habe*, *habe* ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin *angesehen*.

Ich weiß, dass: Bevor (Vergangenheit)  Nebensatz mit Präteritum + Hauptsatz mit Präteritum   oder    Nebensatz mit Präteritum + Hauptsatz mit Plusquamperfekt


----------



## JClaudeK

Bevor ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza *gegessen habe*, *habe* ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin *angesehen*. 
oder
Bevor ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza *aß*, *habe* ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin *angesehen*.

Mit "nachdem" sind die Regeln strenger:
Nachdem ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza *gegessen habe*, *sehe* ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin *an*.
Nachdem ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza *gegessen hatte*, *sah* ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin *an*.


----------



## Vasco da Gama

Dankeeee!


----------



## manfy

JClaudeK said:


> Bevor ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza *gegessen habe*, *habe* ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin *angesehen*.
> oder
> Bevor ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza *aß*, *habe* ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin *angesehen*.


 
VORSICHT!
Es sind zwar beide Sätze idiomatisch und ganz normal im deutschsprachigen Raum, aber ein streng regelkonformer Prüfer könnte das anders sehen. Nimm lieber Plusquamperfekt! (auch wenn es semantisch nicht nötig wäre, da 'bevor' bereits die Vorzeitigkeit andeutet)
Also: "Bevor ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza *gegessen habe*, *hatte* ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin *angesehen.*"  

PS: Das gilt nur für die Prüfung und nicht unbedingt für den tatsächlichen (mündlichen) Sprachgebrauch. Plusquamperfekt ist stark im Rückgang, aber sicherlich noch nicht tot.


----------



## Vasco da Gama

manfy said:


> VORSICHT!
> Es sind zwar beide Sätze idiomatisch und ganz normal im deutschsprachigen Raum, aber ein streng regelkonformer Prüfer könnte das anders sehen. Nimm lieber Plusquamperfekt! (auch wenn es semantisch nicht nötig wäre, da 'bevor' bereits die Vorzeitigkeit andeutet)
> Also: "Bevor ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza *gegessen habe*, *hatte* ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin *angesehen.*"
> 
> PS: Das gilt nur für die Prüfung und nicht unbedingt für den tatsächlichen (mündlichen) Sprachgebrauch. Plusquamperfekt ist stark im Rückgang, aber sicherlich noch nicht tot.



Hallo manfy, ich danke dir für deine Antwort. Ich weiß die Regel von ''Bevor''. Es klingelte mir tatsächlichen seltsam, als (als/wenn) ich diesen Satz gelesen habe. Deshalb habe ich es fragen.

In die Prüfung es gibt diesen Satz:  ___________ ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza gegessen habe, hatte ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin angesehen. Man muss wählen zwischen  ''bevor''  oder ''während''. Kann ich hier ''während" benutzen?


----------



## manfy

Nein!
"Während" markiert Gleichzeitigkeit, deshalb muss (aus grammatikalischer Sicht!) Haupt- und Nebensatz im gleichen Tempus stehen.


----------



## Vasco da Gama

Danke!


----------



## Vasco da Gama

Vasco da Gama said:


> Hallo manfy, ich danke dir für deine Antwort. Ich weiß die Regel von ''Bevor''. Es klingelte mir tatsächlichen seltsam, als (als/wenn) ich diesen Satz gelesen habe. Deshalb habe ich es fragen.
> 
> In die Prüfung es gibt diesen Satz:  ___________ ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza gegessen habe, hatte ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin angesehen. Man muss wählen zwischen  ''bevor''  oder ''während''. Kann ich hier ''während" benutzen?





manfy said:


> Nein!
> "Während" markiert Gleichzeitigkeit, deshalb muss (aus grammatikalischer Sicht!) Haupt- und Nebensatz im gleichen Tempus stehen.



Ich habe einen Fehler gemacht! Der Satz ist nicht: _________ ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza gegessen habe, *hatte* ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin angesehen.
Der richtige Satz ist: ____________ ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza gegessen habe, *habe* ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin angesehen. Also, muss ich Bevor oder Während benutzen?


----------



## JClaudeK

_*Während* ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza gegessen *habe*, *habe* ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin angesehen._
Gleichzeitigkeit!


----------



## Vasco da Gama

JClaudeK said:


> _*Während* ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza gegessen *habe*, *habe* ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin angesehen._
> Gleichzeitigkeit!



*Bevor* ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza gegessen habe, habe ich mir den Stadtplan Von Berlin angesehen. 
Gleichzeitigkeit! Oder?


----------



## Frieder

Vasco da Gama said:


> *Bevor* ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza gegessen habe, habe ich mir den Stadtplan *v*on Berlin angesehen.
> Gleichzeitigkeit! Oder?


Nein, in diesem Fall hast du die *zuerst *den Stadtplan angesehen, und *dann *ein Strück Pizza gegessen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Bevor ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza *gegessen habe*, *habe* ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin *angesehen*.
> oder
> Bevor ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza *aß*, *habe* ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin *angesehen*.


Würdest Du das wirklich sagen? Für mich muss es in beiden Fällen _..., *hatte *ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin angesehen._


----------



## bearded

Sprecher von romanischen Sprachen haben es manchmal schwer mit habe/hatte in solchen Sätzen.  Der Grund ist der, dass wir hier gewöhnlich eine Struktur mit Infinitiv benutzen (_avant de manger../prima di mangiare_, analog zu deutschen Konstruktionen wie ''anstatt..zu/um ..zu''), wo zwischen den beiden Handlungen zeitlich nicht so klar unterschieden wird. Es klingt z.B. ähnlich wie ''vor dem Verzehr der Pizza habe ich mir..angesehen'' oder Englisch ''before eating a pizza I have...''.
Ich vermute, dass JClaudeK, obgleich Deutscher, auf diesem Gebiet von der französischen Sprache in Paris beeinflusst wurde..



JClaudeK said:


> Bevor ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza *gegessen habe*, *habe* ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin *angesehen*.





berndf said:


> Würdest Du das wirklich sagen?


----------



## Hutschi

Vasco da Gama said:


> *Bevor* ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza gegessen habe, habe ich mir den Stadtplan Von Berlin angesehen.
> Gleichzeitigkeit! Oder?


"Bevor" zeigt immer an, dass die Handlungen nicht gleichzeitig sind. Das ist praktisch unabhängig von Zeiten. Es kann aber die Zeitformen der Verben modifizieren (zum Beispiel anzeigen, dass die "reale" Zeit unabhängig vom Verb in der Zukunft liegt. 
Vergleiche:

1. Ich bin damit fertig. 
2. Bevor ich damit fertig bin, muss ich noch einen Schraubenzieher besorgen. 
= Ich bin damit noch nicht fertig. In der (realen) Zukunft werde ich einen Schraubenzieher besorgen und es danach (voraussichtlich) fertigstellen.​


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 



JClaudeK said:


> Bevor ich auf dem Zimmer ein Stück Pizza *gegessen habe*, *habe* ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin *angesehen*.





berndf said:


> Würdest Du das wirklich sagen? Für mich muss es in beiden Fällen _..., *hatte *ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin angesehen._


Ich würde das durchaus so sagen. Eine Unterscheidung durch Plusquamperfekt würde ich nur dann (sicher) vornehmen, wenn ich einen inhaltlichen Zusammenhang herausstreichen wollte:
_Ich verstehe nicht, warum ich mich in Berlin verlaufen habe. Bevor ich mich auf den Weg machte/gemacht habe, hatte ich mir doch extra den Stadtplan angesehen!_

Hier unterstreiche ich durch die Zeitform, dass ich den Stadtplan betrachtet habe, bevor ich mich auf den Weg begab. Wenn die Ereignisse nicht in solcher Weise inhaltlich verbunden sind (wie das Pizza-Essen und das Ansehen des Stadtplans), dann sehe ich das freier. Ich kann Plusquamperfekt verwenden, aber es ist nach meinem Gefühl nicht erforderlich, da die Abfolge durch das "bevor" schon ausgedrückt ist. (Und ich sehe gerade, dass canoo.net unter dem Stichwort "Nachzeitigkeit" in JCKs Link diese Möglichkeiten auflistet.)


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Würdest Du das wirklich sagen? Für mich muss es in beiden Fällen _..., *hatte *ich mir den Stadtplan von Berlin angesehen._


Meines Wissens ist der Gebrauch des Plusquamperfekts bei einem Satz, der einem nachzeitigen Nebensatz mit "bevor" im Perfekt oder Präteritum übergeordnet ist, nicht unbedingt üblich, während er bei einem vorzeitigen Nebensatz mit "nachdem" innerhalb eines übergeordneten Satzes im Perfekt oder Präteritum sogar zwingend ist.

vgl.: 
Consecutio temporum – Wikipedia
canoonet - Nebensatz: Funktion: Temporalsatz


----------



## berndf

Zwei mal Präteritum, als fortschreitende Handlung, ok. Aber vorzeitiges Perfekt?

Umgangssprachlich könnte ich mir das allenfalls vorstellen, aber nicht standardsprachlich.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Würdest Du das wirklich sagen?


Nein, das würde ich persönlich nicht.
Ich habe mich von Canoonet beeinflussen lassen, das diese Form (auch) als korrekt angibt. - Bzw. das hatte ich auf die Schnelle geglaubt, gesehen zu haben. 

Auch richtig ist für CN Perfekt + Perfekt:
Bevor sie schlafen *gegangen sind*, *haben* sie einen Cognac *getrunken*.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Bevor sie schlafen *gegangen sind*, *haben* sie einen Cognac *getrunken*.


Hört sich für mich auch extrem umgangssprachlich an. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das selbst zu sagen, auch nicht umgangssprachlich. OK wären für mich:
_Bevor sie schlafen gingen, tranken sie einen Cognac.
Vor dem Schlafengehen tranken sie einen Cognac.
Vor dem Schlafengehen haben sie einen Cognac getrunken._


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das selbst zu sagen, auch nicht umgangssprachlich.


Das schlägt wie gesagt Canoonet u.A. vor. - Und mich persönlich schockiert das nicht, obwohl auch ich das nicht sagen würde, sondern eher
_Bevor sie schlafen gingen, haben sie einen Cognac getrunken._
oder natürlich


berndf said:


> Bevor sie schlafen gingen, tranken sie einen Cognac.
> Vor dem Schlafengehen tranken sie einen Cognac.
> Vor dem Schlafengehen haben sie einen Cognac getrunken.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Bevor sie schlafen gingen, haben sie einen Cognac getrunken.


Auch das widerstrebt mir. Perfekt geht für mich überhaupt nicht in einem Kontext, der in irgendeiner Weise Vorvergangenheit ausdrückt, egal ob mit _bevor_ oder sonstwie.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Bevor sie schlafen *gegangen sind*, *haben* sie einen Cognac *getrunken*.


Also der Satz schockiert mich nicht und klingt in der Alltagssprache gar nicht so ungewöhnlich. Ganz im Gegenteil sogar ziemlich normal. In einer schnellen, umgangssprachlichen Aussage zum Beispiel wäre das meine erste Wahl. Präteritum würde da seltsam klingen, oder?

_Kurz bevor ihr gekommen seid, haben wir noch schnell den Teppich gesaugt._

Von Euren Beispiele finde ich diese Version am natürlichsten:

_Vor dem Schlafengehen haben sie einen Cognac getrunken._

So würde ich das sagen. Präteritum würde ich nur verwenden im Rahmen einer längeren, rein narrativen Wiedergabe, wenn das Geschehene längst erledigt ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Von Euren Beispiele finde ich diese Version am natürlichsten:
> _1) Vor dem Schlafengehen haben sie einen Cognac getrunken.
> 2) Kurz bevor ihr gekommen seid, haben wir noch schnell den Teppich gesaugt._


Nur nebenbei:
"Vor dem ...." ist  bei Satz 2) nicht möglich, da zweierlei Subjekte.
"Vor eurem Kommen _haben wir noch schnell den Teppich gesaugt." _wäre auch unnatürlich, finde ich.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Also der Satz schockiert mich nicht und klingt in der Alltagssprache gar nicht so ungewöhnlich.


In gesprochener Umgangssprache hast Du wohl Recht. Schriftsprachlich könnte ich es mir kaum vorstellen. Selbst in hemdsärmligen Emails zwischen Freunden oder Kollegen würde ich sicher Präteritum benutzen.


----------

